# 22mm for 99$



## D0berman (Oct 12, 2013)

Just passing on a deal I noticed on amazon today. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008NF8BRI/ref=pd_aw_sims_3?pi=SS115


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

....Welcome to cr


----------



## D0berman (Oct 12, 2013)

No problemo. Just waiting for my M kit to arrive on Tuesday. 
I ordered the eos M, 18-55, 22, and flash deal from buydig.com last week. 399$ felt like an incredible deal. This will be my first camera that isn't a cell phone or p&s.


----------

